# En Mayo se inician las obras del Fashion Center de Larcomar (Render)



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Se estima que el centro de modas de Larcomar vendería inicialmente US$12 millones anuales.

Nike, con su primera tienda Nike Town en Lima; The Curl, con una tienda de más de 1.200 m2; Hush Puppies; Lanificio; Company; Oxus; Brunt; Ópticas GMO y Sun Planet son algunas de las marcas que ya aseguraron su presencia en el Fashion Center que se inaugurará en diciembre próximo en el centro turístico y de entretenimiento Larcomar, en Miraflores, sobre un área de 6.000 m2 divididos en dos pisos.

Fernando Bertie, presidente de Estrategia & Acción, empresa desarrolladora y comercializadora del proyecto, señaló a Día_1 que su construcción, a cargo de Graña y Montero, comenzará en mayo y se invertirán US$6 millones. Agregó que, en un inicio, se esperan ventas anuales de US$12 millones y que en un par de semanas tendrán el 70% de locatarios asegurados, pues están por firmar operadores como Bruno Ferrini, Amarige y Clínica Morillas. 

¿Quiénes más estarían interesados? Firmas como Rosen, Boticas Fasa, Caffarena, Western Union, Paez, Bugui, Kosiuko; Alpaca 111, Renzo Costa, Café Café, Crepier, Indurama y Cyzone, entre otros.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Filter siempre con lindos proyectos!!!


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

se ve muy interesante ese proyecto!  va a kedar chvre!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lo maximo super hiper que recontra mostro el thread!!!!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

se ve chrevre !!! ,, yo pense que iba a tener tiendas mas reconicidas ( no es que las que mencionan esten mal , lo contrario ) como Calvin klein , Ralph Lauren , etc ,, !! ,,


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Exrexnotex said:


> se ve chrevre !!! ,, yo pense que iba a tener tiendas mas reconicidas ( no es que las que mencionan esten mal , lo contrario ) como Calvin klein , Ralph Lauren , etc ,, !! ,,



Tambien yo pensaba que iba a hacer un poco mas "fashion"


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta muy bueno le proyecto y en le redner se aprecia un buen lugar con ambiente atrayente e iluminacion en espacios a doble altura !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chevere! Aunque no me gusta el primer nivel...esas bancas son muy poco inovadoras...no caen con el estilo de Larcomar...pero facil no siguen el render al 100%. 

De todas formas las tiendas que piensan instalarse en el fashion mall son bastante distinguidas (Kossiuko, Amarige, Nike Town, Lanificio...etc...)


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Si pero falta m{as de ropa elegante, creo yo. En fin muy buen proyecto.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Salvo algunas excepciones, las demas tiendas no tienen nada que no se pueda encontrar en cualquier centro comercial de la ciudad. Pense encontrar otras marcas, como le han puesto ese nombre de "fashion mall"...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Es verdad yo tambien me soprendi con las empresas que han separado locales, la mayoria no son lo que uno esperaba ver.

Espero que mas tiendas que esten en el rubro de modas, se animen por este proyecto.


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

Que extraño, a pesar que hay marcas conocidas en el Jockey como Dockers, Nautica, Tommy o Lacoste... raro que no se hayan apuntado para este proyecto, que sinceramente cuando escuchaba de el pense que iban a venir mas marcas.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

falta otra tienda Lacoste,como va ser que solo hay 1 tienda Lacoste en Lima.Falta una tienda Coach,Gucci,Prada,Chanel falta mucho!!


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> falta otra tienda Lacoste,como va ser que solo hay 1 tienda Lacoste en Lima.Falta una tienda Coach,Gucci,Prada,Chanel falta mucho!!


No te pases pues! Lima todavia no es un mercado para las marcas de lujo. Gucci tenia una tienda en Lima y la cerraron hace algunos anhos. Ponte a pensar, la gente que tiene plata para comprar esas marcas (que no es mucha) podria comprarlas mucho mas barato en Estados Unidos. Y el otro mercado potencial (el de los turistas) no tiene el perfil necesario para justificar la apertura de una tienda de este tipo. Estaba leyendo el otro dia una entrevista al gerente de mercadeo de Prada en Shanghai y este explicaba que la inversion que habian hecho en esta ciudad todavia no era rentable, que esperaban que iba a comenzar a producir ganacias recien a partir del 2008. Y eso que Shanghai es la ciudad mas rica de China. Hay una tienda en Dasso que vende algunas de esas marcas y la verdad es que se bien triste porque no hay clientes y la seleccion de articulos no es muy buena. Pero habria que ver que tal les va en ese negocio y usarlo como caso de estudio para ver la factibilidad de establecer otras tiendas de articulos de lujo.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> falta otra tienda Lacoste,como va ser que solo hay 1 tienda Lacoste en Lima.Falta una tienda Coach,Gucci,Prada,Chanel falta mucho!!


En nuesto país se produce Lacoste para exportación...y las prendas que no pasan las pruebas de calidad o los saldos de exportación van a la tienda del Jockey. Hasta hace unos años era así.
Po otro lado, el Fashion mall se ve chévere.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

bueno todo Lacoste que se vende aca en EEUU es hecho en Peru.Cuesta $72 cada polo.Estuvo muy de moda hace un tiempo,todos me preguntaban si era mas barato en Peru.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

rojo en DC said:


> No te pases pues! Lima todavia no es un mercado para las marcas de lujo. Gucci tenia una tienda en Lima y la cerraron hace algunos anhos. Ponte a pensar, la gente que tiene plata para comprar esas marcas (que no es mucha) podria comprarlas mucho mas barato en Estados Unidos. Y el otro mercado potencial (el de los turistas) no tiene el perfil necesario para justificar la apertura de una tienda de este tipo. Estaba leyendo el otro dia una entrevista al gerente de mercadeo de Prada en Shanghai y este explicaba que la inversion que habian hecho en esta ciudad todavia no era rentable, que esperaban que iba a comenzar a producir ganacias recien a partir del 2008. Y eso que Shanghai es la ciudad mas rica de China. Hay una tienda en Dasso que vende algunas de esas marcas y la verdad es que se bien triste porque no hay clientes y la seleccion de articulos no es muy buena. Pero habria que ver que tal les va en ese negocio y usarlo como caso de estudio para ver la factibilidad de establecer otras tiendas de articulos de lujo.


Actualmente existe una tienda Rolex en Chacarilla,tal vez falta mucho tiempo para que entre una tienda Gucci etc pero no es imposible.

De suerte que marcas como Adidas ya tienen tiendas muy modernas en Miraflores y en el centro comercial el Polo.Son iguales a las de EEUU.Aca en Miami solo tenemos un Nike Town,es de 2 pisos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jose Perez said:


> Actualmente existe una tienda Rolex en Chacarilla,tal vez falta mucho tiempo para que entre una tienda Gucci etc pero no es imposible.
> 
> De suerte que marcas como Adidas ya tienen tiendas muy modernas en Miraflores y en el centro comercial el Polo.Son iguales a las de EEUU.Aca en Miami solo tenemos un Nike Town,es de 2 pisos.


Aquí en Los Angeles hay una tienda Niketown en Beverly Hills. 

Sin embargo, Adidas y Nike son mucho más populares que Gucci y Prada.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Aqui en Miami Nike and Adidas son mas populares pero comunes.Prada y Gucci estan en centros comerciales mas pitucos como Bal Harbour y Village at Merrick Park.Para tener el nombre Fashion Center creo que Nike Town estan bien pero no estaria mal unas tiendas finas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy bueno el render, yo tambien esperaba ver mas tiendas fashion pero algo que me sorprendio mucho fue, Que miercoles quiere boticas FASA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ en ese fashion center, what??? una botica no psss creo que FASA quiere meterse en todo, o ya sacaron su linea de Modas?????


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

libidito said:


> Muy bueno el render, yo tambien esperaba ver mas tiendas fashion pero algo que me sorprendio mucho fue, Que miercoles quiere boticas FASA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ en ese fashion center, what??? una botica no psss creo que FASA quiere meterse en todo, o ya sacaron su linea de Modas?????


Yo tambien pensé lo mismo, pero sabes? Boticas Fasa tiene un local en el paseo comercial del Country Club...en Los Eucaliptos, una de las zonas más fichas de Lima...entre varias boutiques y un Starbucks. Cuando abrió en ese lugar me sorprendió...ahora que abre en el Fashion Mall de Larcomar tambien me sorprende.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Esta bacan el proyecto, pero este thread lo puede mandar algun moderador, al subforo de proyectos peruanos.


----------

